# Need help finding the right taxidermist



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I need to get a shoulder mount done on my pronghorn and i wondering who is the best in the Minot area with descent prices...


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Best quality and best price are usually mutually exclusive.

I pay more for the mounts I have done than some of my friends have, but I also think the quality is miles above theirs.


----------

